# My New GTR



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Picked it up 2 weeks ago


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

2011 in white? :bowdown1: 
That'd be my choice given (much) more funds for playing.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking good :thumbsup:

Great choice on colour btw!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice indeed


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Lovely and enjoy the beast with pride...


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

Stunning, make the most of keeping her clean before the grit and cant keep a car clean weather comes. That said it'd look great with a few weeks dirt on it, or am i being sad


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

Stunning... but I would say that.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats, Sure you will love it more and more.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Best colour - now all you need is Hooters Girls - the orange shorts go soooo well ;-)


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> Best colour - now all you need is Hooters Girls - the orange shorts go soooo well ;-)


I can agree to that cheers


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Looks great. Where was the showroom pic taken, looks like they turn over a lot of GTR's!


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

scoobyc said:


> Looks great. Where was the showroom pic taken, looks like they turn over a lot of GTR's!


Middlehurst Nissan in St Helens, yep they do turn over lots of GTR's, they told me that they are the top selling GTR dealer in Europe. I can highly recommend them.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking really sexy. Lovin the colour!!!


----------

